

The Best 11 Time Travel Tales of All Time - edw519
http://infoaddict.com/post/title/the-best-11-time-travel-tales-of-all-time/index.html

======
edw519
H. G. Wells is going to be upset that they will forget this one:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Time_Machine>

------
wallflower
No Donnie Darko? Seriously...

